

The Thrill of Being Stumbled - robertdotim
http://robert.im/post/3576938626/the-thrill-of-being-stumbled

======
oldstrangers
StumbleUpon quickly became my largest referrer after about a year. My top 5
days are all from StumbleUpon, with one exception being Reddit. I can't keep
track of it anymore.

Some reference: <http://i.imgur.com/OyvbU.png>

